# Australian bird ID



## Lori (Aug 11, 2009)

I am making a scrap book of my trip in Australia, I have a picture that I took of a bird, and I need the species name for the scrap book, any help appreciated!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Magpie Goose (Anseranas semipalmata).​


----------



## Lori (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you very much!


----------

